# Is anyone enforcing the baiting ban?



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

I drove by the local gas station the other day and seen stacks of carrots and corn that you see every year at gas stations. ON my return trip back, half of the stack was already gone. Next day...more was gone. Now i know times are tough, but i find it hard to believe people are buying bulk 5 legged carrots for their dinner table. But i have also not hear of anyone getting fined for baiting, nor have i seen fines or punishments posted online.

Anyone got any insight?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

A CO that lives within a half mile of me has written several tickets already this year..........one was a recreational feeder....

The DNR has NO control over the selling of bait............as addressed in several other threads.......


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

What exactly do you expect them to do? There are 140 total COs statewide. There are probably more police officers employed at your local precinct.


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

flinch said:


> What exactly do you expect them to do? There are 140 total COs statewide. There are probably more police officers employed at your local precinct.


good point!


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

The gas station at 23 and N.territorial has at least a 100 bags of corn out right now(on the cob). they are selling it as deer feed, now is that possible?


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

We stopped at a gas station on m-60 and 75 that had bags of corn that said "Deer Corn" on the bag. Then there is a place on m-61 by m-30 that has a sign out front "legal bait"


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

It's still legal in the UP............


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

There is no law against SELLING produce, however adverstised, and baiting is still legal in the UP.

ferg....


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> It's still legal in the UP............


We all know that very little of this bait being sold below the bridge is making its north of the bridge.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Ok, I will kinda see the stations right off I75, but come on, when you are 15 mile of the beat and path. Plus why not buy your bait when you are up there. Never mind, I'm getting of topic. Sorry


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Without the ban, it would still be illegal. A hunter was not allowed to legally bait until October 1st. I haven't looked at the calendar lately but....:evil:


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Good point!!!


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

they can sell it you can buy it but you cant use it


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

The question in the first post was, "is anyone enforcing the baiting ban?" My answer to that is, seeing as how it is illegal to bait and feed in zone 2 & 3, I would hope that every law-abiding sportsman is enforcing it themselves. At least those who would have any sense of hunting according to law and those who would have any concern for the resource. Nevermind if it is right or wrong for the DNR to impose a ban. That point means nothing now. It is illegal. Self-enforcement should prevail among all sportsmen.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

*who cares???!!! im sure the CO's are doing their jobs and it will make it busier for them in the LP, but NO WHERE has anything been said about places selling bait. . mind your own damn business and worry about yorself! I personally dont care how many tickets they are writing. i have faith they will do their best to do their jobs. . Id rather be worries about my own hunting! i.e hanging stands, trail cams, and getting ready for upcoming season!! seriously people. . to ask if they are enforcing it is liek asking do police officers write tickets or arrest people. . *

edit: added in, i hope this gets closed soon cause its pointless. .


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

skipper34 said:


> The question in the first post was, "is anyone enforcing the baiting ban?" My answer to that is, seeing as how it is illegal to bait and feed in zone 2 & 3, I would hope that every law-abiding sportsman is enforcing it themselves. At least those who would have any sense of hunting according to law and those who would have any concern for the resource. Nevermind if it is right or wrong for the DNR to impose a ban. That point means nothing now. It is illegal. Self-enforcement should prevail among all sportsmen.


Only in a perfect world!!!! This is michigan, the land of the orange army sitting over a huge orange pile of produce!!!!


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> *who cares???!!! im sure the CO's are doing their jobs and it will make it busier for them in the LP, but NO WHERE has anything been said about places selling bait. . mind your own damn business and worry about yorself! I personally dont care how many tickets they are writing. i have faith they will do their best to do their jobs. . Id rather be worries about my own hunting! i.e hanging stands, trail cams, and getting ready for upcoming season!! seriously people. . to ask if they are enforcing it is liek asking do police officers write tickets or arrest people. . *
> 
> edit: added in, i hope this gets closed soon cause its pointless. .


Man I was wondering the same thing, I'm glad I didn't post this. *Someone seems a bit grumpy!!!!!!!!!!:rant:*


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

naw im not grumpy just after all of the threads that have been started and argued about this subject, i dont see the point of coming onto the LAW section where a CO is doing us a favor by answering questions about the legality of certain things and asking if something that is now ILLEGAL is being enforced?!?! lol,


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> naw im not grumpy just after all of the threads that have been started and argued about this subject, i dont see the point of coming onto the LAW section where a CO is doing us a favor by answering questions about the legality of certain things and asking if something that is now ILLEGAL is being enforced?!?! lol,


I wasnt asking this to start a fight at all. In years past i have heard of people ticketed for "recreationally feeding" too far from the house, heardof people ticketed for too much bait etc. Personally i havent heard of anyone ticketed for it this year, even if it was a friend of a friend of a friends uncle, even though people are obviously buying bait. Just seemed odd to me.

IM not suggesting stores are doing anything illegal.

Im no means suggesting the DNR isnt doing their job, im not suggesting that the DNR shouldnt be overwhelmed, im not suggesting people should take advantage of a situation.

The thread was orignally posted in the hunting section, it was moved to the Legal section.

Just a simple question.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Any bets on how long this thread will stay open???

I'm sure Mr. Wicklund has already received PM's to have it closed....as it should be.


----------

